# ? about relabelling only then sending out



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

so i cant find a re-labeler in michigan so i guess i have to go out of state to find one.... since i have a local screenprinter here, would it be wise to have a shop say in cali do my labeling then send to my printer for the rest?.... is it worth doubling up on this?..... i like the shop i'm dealing with here...but actually looking to get to the next level in my product.....

i'm in the detroit area so if anyone has a quick link or something that i might have missed regarding local re-labeling then help me out....i've searched and nothing so far.......

b


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Depending on what kind of quantity you're looking at, you might be able to get them re-labelled by the maker or distributor. That would generally require higher minimums (1000+), but would mean you could get it done at the source and then shipped to your printer, eliminating the extra shipping.

If you haven't asked your printer if they can recommend someone, you should try that too.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have asked my printer...... nothing..... so far i can only order about 100-150 shirts at a time since i'm just getting the ball rolling here...... i think it looks more professional with a tag than a screenprinted tag........ i have view a few of the manufactors that make the shirts and sew in the tag but i can compare to the high volumns just yet...maybe in a year i can...but right now, just trying to make that product look good without cutting corners...

b


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

what kind of shirts are you using?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

gildans 100% preshrunk cotton for the guys
bellas 100% cotton for the girls....


i might have to find a team of old ladies to help me out.......seriously.... not saying old ladies are old but they might have some free time to help me out

b


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

237am said:


> gildans 100% preshrunk cotton for the guys
> bellas 100% cotton for the girls....
> 
> 
> ...


You might try TSCApparel.com, they are a blank t-shirt wholesaler that offers relabeling.

They carry Gildan, but I don't think they carry Bella. You might want to check with some of the bella distributors to see if they offer relabeling services.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks alot....i'll see what i can do...... 

if gilden had the girls selection like bella then i would switch ....but right now just trying to keep the same manufacture per gender


b


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

237am said:


> thanks alot....i'll see what i can do......
> 
> if gilden had the girls selection like bella then i would switch ....but right now just trying to keep the same manufacture per gender
> 
> ...


TSCApparel does carry American Apparel, so if you switched to aa for the girls tees you could get all your tees relabeled at TSC and then shipped to your screen printer.

just a thought


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

looks like i have to setup an account before i can even look or ask questions...hmmm......

would they take a tax id number or just the vendors license..... i still need to get my vendors license


b


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> would they take a tax id number or just the vendors license..... i still need to get my vendors license


You'll have to check with them. Most wholesalers require the same stuff. Like your seller's permit/resale certificate for your state and/or taxid.


----------

